# Day, Night, and B&W



## myshkin (Feb 14, 2011)

1. 9 shots banos ecuador






2. 5 shots quitos ecuador





3. 5 shot handheld kauai


----------



## Davor (Feb 14, 2011)

WOW on the first one, it looks so beautiful almost like its too good to be real. Great work!


----------



## SlickSalmon (Feb 14, 2011)

The first one is, of course, spectacular.  I don't know a better word.  With respect to the third one, I'm just beginning to appreciate the value of HDR for B&W imagery, so I really appreciate this photo.


----------



## myshkin (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks guys, I just started messing with BW HDR and I really like it on some shots. I will definitely pursue it more


----------



## KongKurs (Feb 15, 2011)

Amazing shots!
What software did you use to accomplish this?


----------



## Provo (Feb 15, 2011)

I like #1 the best #3 is 2nd love the bw


----------



## altitude604 (Feb 15, 2011)

#1 looks amazing!

never thought of using HDR on a B&W... interesting! going to have to try that.


----------



## SlickSalmon (Feb 15, 2011)

Jeez, what do you do for a living, anyway?  All your shots are from the great photo sites in the world.  Peru, Hawaii, Equador, Yosemite.  I expect the next series will be from the top of Everest!


----------



## myshkin (Feb 15, 2011)

KongKurs said:


> Amazing shots!
> What software did you use to accomplish this?



Thanks. I process almost all my hdr with photomatix 4 and Lightroom 3 for final PP



SlickSalmon said:


> Jeez, what do you do for a living, anyway?  All your shots are from the great photo sites in the world.  Peru, Hawaii, Equador, Yosemite.  I expect the next series will be from the top of Everest!



I work online and make an average wage(for the USA), an average wage in the USA goes a lot farther in south america.
I have no kids, no debt(own very little) and have been wanting to get to this point for about a decade. I spend almost all my money on traveling.

As long as there is internet I can go and still work. You would be surprised where you can find internet nowadays, I have been to some remote places.


----------



## MWG (Feb 15, 2011)

Stunning, some of the best shots i have seen on this forum.

Inspiring stuff.


----------



## SlickSalmon (Feb 16, 2011)

myshkin said:


> KongKurs said:
> 
> 
> > Amazing shots!
> ...


Well, your wonderlust is our gain.  Keep it up!


----------



## BradSut26 (Feb 16, 2011)

WOW!! the first shot is unbelievable. i love it! definitely the best of the three. but the others are quite spectacular as well! great job


----------



## jason324 (Feb 17, 2011)

Great images   Love that BW in particular! 

Jay


----------



## mortovismo (Feb 18, 2011)

1 and 3 for me too. Great shots.


----------



## Professional (Feb 18, 2011)

Truly fantastic impressive work, that is why i love HDR, and i envy you as i really love love love to travel but difficult, so i hope i will save money by this year and next and will travel more than once, and i swear all people in the net that i will try to have much better HDR shots than my old.


----------



## Chatty721 (Feb 18, 2011)

Wow! I loove them! Great job!


----------



## KongKurs (Feb 21, 2011)

myshkin said:


> I work online and make an average wage(for the USA), an average wage in the USA goes a lot farther in south america.
> I have no kids, no debt(own very little) and have been wanting to get to this point for about a decade. I spend almost all my money on traveling.
> 
> As long as there is internet I can go and still work. You would be surprised where you can find internet nowadays, I have been to some remote places.



Amazing story, I guess "another day at the office" in this case can be from almost anywhere!
Keep 'em coming!


----------



## tyler_h (Feb 21, 2011)

3 only... others are obvious HDR. 2 isn't so bad but the first is shocking. HDR needs moderation.
Kudos on the B&W shot though; it turned out nicely (begins to wonder if its only because its B&W that it appears fine).


----------



## tmartin2347 (Feb 21, 2011)

The first photo is breathtaking, I love it.


----------



## myshkin (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks everyone for commenting



tyler_h said:


> 3 only... others are obvious HDR. 2 isn't so bad but the first is shocking. HDR needs moderation.
> Kudos on the B&W shot though; it turned out nicely (begins to wonder if its only because its B&W that it appears fine).



2 and 3 I see nothing that puts them over the top. #1 I see nothing with the processing that puts it over the top. It is taken to have drama that was my intent. There was great light with low hanging clouds and I used a fisheye lens for added effect. These things lead to a unreal looking photo, but I do not see any HDR processing that is inaccurate to the human eye


----------



## gregg_UCT (Feb 23, 2011)

Very very nice! Really like the first shot.


----------

